# Traynor Bassmate, $50. Scarborough



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Traynor Bass Mate | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor thing.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

You beat me to it. Was just about to post this


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

If I were local I’d snap that up!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd buy that


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

What a deal !!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> What a deal !!!


Settle down over there. Leave a couple for the other guys.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Settle down over there. Leave a couple for the other guys.


Not sure he'll see your message in his car.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

sent him 2 messages
No reply
I'm on it like a bitch!!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@Markus 1 Like a fat kid on a Smartie.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

#fatkidlivesmatter


----------

